# Global Trends 2025



## nickel (Nov 24, 2008)

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ενημερωμένοι πολίτες ενός κόσμου που στροβιλίζεται έξω από τα δικά μας σύνορα και πέρα από την ελλαδική «βατοπαιδεραστία», αξίζει να διαθέσουμε λίγο χρόνο να μελετήσουμε, στο σύνολό της ή στις διάφορες περιλήψεις και σχολιασμούς, την έκθεση για τις «Παγκόσμιες Τάσεις 2025», που έδωσε την περασμένη Παρασκευή στη δημοσιότητα το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Πληροφοριών των ΗΠΑ.

Παρουσίαση και πλήρες κείμενο στη σελίδα του National Intelligence Council.
Κείμενο στην Guardian
Κείμενο στην Ελευθεροτυπία
Στο Google


----------

